# Any Pictures Of 'Black Cherry' PaintJob??



## CutlassLowRider (Jul 29, 2008)

hmmmmm???


----------



## steve 67 impala (Mar 20, 2011)

Red pearl over black bc


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

CutlassLowRider said:


> hmmmmm???











Not black cherry. But it's a kandy brandy wine over a black base


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Lotta cars in the early 90s had black cherry, Chryslers like Sebring and their vans


----------



## CutlassLowRider (Jul 29, 2008)

thanks fellas)


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

84regal said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------

